# Trad Watch?



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Was looking at watches recently & was still in shock that so many Trad bretheren here would consider wearing a timex (non-vintage) or 3rd world mfg watch. I came across this Omega & saw that it ,more than others, embraced its heritage. What is not to like about a automatic chronometer mechanism, luminous hands, & water resistance to 300m? I really like this watch, far better than the ubiqitious "double-o-Bronson watch". Not a Rolex, which pleases me.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't mean to be argumentative, but I wear a Timex (20 years old) because if anything happens to it playing squash or gardening it's no big deal. It' a nice plain, inexpensive, long running watch on a cheap grosgrain band, that's all.

The watch you show, while nice, is not plain - sort of 'mod' don't you think?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I was hesitant to dredge up the other thread now that it has rolled off of page 1, but since you brought up the topic I felt the need to contribute my $0.02.

I own some nice but decidedly "un-Trad" watches: Rolex Sea-Dweller, 1969 (pre-Moon) Omega Speedmaster, Eberhard Traversetolo Vitre, Marathon SAR, Mark II Quad 10 and a 1965 Omega Seamaster 300. I also own a few vintage Omega and Hamilton dress watches that one might consider Trad. I'm wearing a 1960s Omega De Ville now on a J. Press strap.

With all due respect, I don't consider the modern Omega Seamaster to be very Trad.

IMHO,
- a nice vintage Hamilton (e.g., Boulton) *is* Trad
- the current Omega Aqua Terra *might* be Trad
- a quartz watch is *not* Trad
- a "tool" watch (diving watch, chronograph or GMT) is *not* Trad
- wearing an inherited stainless Rolex Datejust *is* Trad (but wearing a new two-tone Datejust is certainly not)

Timex? I'm still trying to forget that anyone would wear a $40 Timex as anything but a weekend (beater) watch.

Tucker (WIS)


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> I don't mean to be argumentative, but I wear a Timex (20 years old) because if anything happens to it playing squash or gardening it's no big deal. It' a nice plain, inexpensive, long running watch on a cheap grosgrain band, that's all.
> 
> The watch you show, while nice, is not plain - sort of 'mod' don't you think?


It is by similar argument that I continue to wear my Timex-esque Seiko from the late 60s...despite Harris and Horace and others saying that the Rolex Oyster Perpetual is a must-have.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

The thing I like about my Timex is that it is plain and unobtrusive. Plain white face, simple classic design. I don't _want_ anyone noticing my watch. When I was in prep school, I had a math teacher who refused to wear a wrist watch of any kind because he insisted that all wrist watches were pieces of jewelry and inappropriate for men.

Is my Timex accurate to within 1 or 2 seconds a year? I don't know and I don't care. All it has to do is get me to meetings and appointments on time, and I always try to be 10 minutes early anyway. Before it would lose or gain a significant amount of time, I'll have traveled to a different time zone or daylight saving time will have started or stopped so I'll have already reset it.

Last point is cost. I can't imagine paying $1000 or more for a watch. At that price, I could buy a case of 40 Timex watches. Even if I wreck one every two years gardening or sailing, that's still better than a lifetime supply.

Water resistant to 300m? Why would I need that?


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

_Timex? I'm still trying to forget that anyone would wear a $40 Timex as anything but a weekend (beater) watch._

There's probably an element of reverse snobbery, too.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Come on guys, there's shoe lovers, watch lovers, suit lovers, denim heads, guys who love cars, audio systems, boats, guns, women, whatever. To think that everyone should have the same standards for everything is silly. Some of you really value your timepeices and spend your money on them. Others don't. Most all of the watches being discussed here are appropriate with a trad outfit from a visual standpoint. Wear what you like and just let it go.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

I have two watches. The Omega Seamaster (the one in the pic) and a vintage Rolex. I wear the Omega for everday casual and the Rolex for church and more formal events. I love them both. The Omega is not true trad but it fits into the Texas form of Trad that I grew up with.

Some of you might give me some funny looks with my Polo shirts, Omega, and Horsebit Loafers


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Agree w/FamilyMan. We all have different things we "collect" or really enjoy.

However, I do have to say that with respect to Rojo................Rojo, you never know when you may be 300m deep in water! (wiped tears from laughing so hard at that one.........very good my friend)


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Agree w/FamilyMan. We all have different things we "collect" or really enjoy.
> 
> However, I do have to say that with respect to Rojo................Rojo, you never know when you may be 300m deep in water! (wiped tears from laughing so hard at that one.........very good my friend)


Well, that's just it. If I ever find myself in 100m or 200m of water, I won't be thinking about what it's doing to my Timex.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Many years ago Seiko had a great tongue-in-cheek radio ad. It went something like: "The Seiko Diver's watch is waterproof to 600 feet . . . although if you're ever that deep you probably won't care what time it is."


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

I think all of us have a few obsessions beyond the tenets of trad clothing-and luckily there seems to be an expert for nearly everything. I prefer my Bean Hamilton w/ grosgrain band and if I saw one I'd get a cheap timex--but I am keen to fix up my dad's old 40's Bulova.-and if I had a high end watch I would certainly enjoy it. 
Family is right the grosgrain is more comfortable, and you never worry about it as you might w/cordovan or some other"rich corinthian leather" so sayeth ricardo montalban.

max


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by HoustonTEX_
> 
> I have two watches. The Omega Seamaster (the one in the pic) and a vintage Rolex. I wear the Omega for everday casual and the Rolex for church and more formal events. I love them both. The Omega is not true trad but it fits into the Texas form of Trad that I grew up with.
> 
> Some of you might give me some funny looks with my Polo shirts, Omega, and Horsebit Loafers


I am really suprised that appreciation of performance watches is a obviously Southern Trad nuance. I have the Omega Speedmaster (Moon), 2 Hamilton (l l bean's) mechanical,Benrus mechanical (issued m-ww-113), an org digital g-shock, & I just now ordered the Seamaster (paid 1100 instead of 2200 from Bernards' in TX). Most trads I know have 2 good wrist watches; one from Parents & the one they purchased. 
I was not trying to be coarse to, nor about others who wear inexpensive watches. I have on a Bean Hamilton at this moment, paid $50 on ebay for it. 
Tucker- I like the sm 300 from '65 but there are too many pieced or fakes that I did not want to take the risk. It honors the heritage of the line & not as ostentatious as a Rolex. 
Rojo- offense intended. I do not intend to be 300m underwater. That is the rating of water resistance if the watch is unmoving & in still water. Pressure naturally increases with movement, at such depths. The rating for this watch means that it is safe for submersion (swimming or diving).


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Foghorn, What a good topic to bring up. Snobbery and Reverse Snobbery is very much in evidence in watches. Remember the old saying, you can tell a lot about a man by the watch, and the shoes, he wears. MY OWN PERSPECTIVE is along the utilitarian angle, and nothing more trad than the grosgrain band.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fog-Learning something new everyday. I OWN a Rolex, and didn't even know this about the "rating." In fact, I don't even know the rating of mine! (should look it up just out of curiousity.) I thought it actually WAS being "at that depth." (I had also not read your post thoroughly - ie your initial post.)

I do not intend to be 300m underwater. That is the rating of water resistance if the watch is unmoving & in still water. Pressure naturally increases with movement, at such depths. The rating for this watch means that it is safe for submersion (swimming or diving).

All the best, 
Joe


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

My own mania, is to someday own a Patek Phillipe watch with a simple white face, and roman numerals on a round dial. 

For some reason, the tank watch style (rectangular face) and the Curvex style (Gruen's take on the Tank) don't look as good with a grossgrain band as the round face.

Also, I like the fact that one of the very earliest wristwatches ever sold in this country was round with a white face and roman numerals. It was basically a pocketwatch with a leather strap, and looked very cool in an old etching I saw once.

I've owned several cheap watches with the same face and goldtone case (tiny jewel on the winding pin). The Lillian Vernon catalog used to sell a wafer thin version of this timelss style. Alas, mine is even more timeless ten years later, as it's now only accurate twice a day.

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

The Omega does have a rugged military pedigree (being a modern version of the Seamaster 300), but I cannot get past the mod bracelet and bezel. It is no doubt a good quality sport watch.

I prefer the Omega Speedmaster myself. If it was good enough for NASA, it is good enough for me. I also have a Tudor Submariner (Tudor is Rolex's sister company; less flash, outstanding quality), an antique Gruen, a Marathon SAR, an RAF Seiko issued chronometer, and a knock around watch or two.

As to sport watches, it is always interesting to me that Brooks Brothers shows Rolex subs on most of their models in the catalogs. J.Crew now seems to show mostly Rolex subs and Omega Speedmasters as well now.

As we have discussed before, I view watches as tools, not status symbols or jewelry. As such, I would humbly suggest that some money should be put toward a decent quality watch, not just the cheapest thing out there.

As to tiffany, I do not know anything about their recent watches, but I know that in some years past, they were putting out rather poor quality watches for a huge mark-up. I would do the research before investing.


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

_"but I wear a Timex (20 years old) because if anything happens to it playing squash or gardening it's no big deal."_(mpcsb, 2 May 2006)

This is my approach to watches exactly.

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by winn_
> 
> _"but I wear a Timex (20 years old) because if anything happens to it playing squash or gardening it's no big deal."_(mpcsb, 2 May 2006)
> 
> ...


I too wear a 20 dollar Timex when I'm working outside. I also take my tie off as well as my other dress clothes.
But when I'm not working outside, I get dressed. I don't wear five dollar ties for fear that I might spill lunch or something else on them. I wonder why people have this view towards wathches?
Allen


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it me, or do the Tiffany watches seem either just too gentle/delicate or maybe just a smidge....... feminine?
F


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> Is it me, or do the Tiffany watches seem either just too gentle/delicate or maybe just a smidge....... feminine?
> F


Sissified! But pair it with a pack of fruit stripe gum and slap in on your wrist and you'll end up with trad.

wearing a pink shirt,
Allen


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

I'm very much in favour of the low cost/low ostentation watch. All the talk of Timex watches made me buy one recently. Any thoughts on this one? I like the sort of art deco look it has.

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2770132.htm

For all your pantomime requirements visit www.pantomimesonline.co.uk
'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

I'm very much in favour of the low cost/low ostentation watch. All the talk of Timex watches made me buy one recently. Any thoughts on this one? I like the sort of art deco look it has.

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2770132.htm

For all your pantomime requirements visit www.pantomimesonline.co.uk
'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> Admittedly, there is something just kinda-sorta _wrong_ with the idea of pairing a Timex with a Southwick-Alden-Mercer-Ben Silver ensemble. Just, well, _wrong_.


You may be right...If I'm wearing a Southwick-Alden-Mercer-Ben Silver ensemble that means I'm either at work or out for the evening. In either case I don't wear a watch. At work there are clocks and the time is also on the computer, so a watch is not needed. Out for the evening - don't need one in the same way one doesn't wear a watch with a dinner jacket.

Out gardening it is easy to loose track of time - at the club many of the clocks simply don't work, and those that do all say a different time (hey the club was built in 1903). These are the times I am usually found wearing a watch.

Cheers


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allen_
> 
> I too wear a 20 dollar Timex when I'm working outside...I don't wear five dollar ties for fear that I might spill lunch or something else on them. I wonder why people have this view towards wathches?


This is my "beater" watch for yard work, etc. A military-issue navigator watch made by Marathon, a Canadian supplier to the U.S. gov't. Only downside is that it's quartz.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I think we're all shaped by what we have seen throughout the years. My father wore a plain, stainless steel, white-dialed, black Roman numeraled Rolex (Datejust) w/ grosgrain (striped) straps for the entirety of his life. My college buddies and I bought a lot of stuff from Eljo's back in the day--when it was strictly undarted and there were tons of grosgrain, plain front khakis, and Alden shoes (984, 986, 563). A lot of guys sported a really nice watch--(it was not uncommon for them to buy a Rolex during senior year {pre-interview} from Schwarzchild's in Richmond) with grosgrain straps from Eljo's. I grew up thinking that was a very Virginia--the classy parts of VA, anyway--thing to do. I haven't seen much of that look
"up here," although it appears Ralph Lauren figured it out. 
https://www.polo.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-1424864_alternate1_dt.jpg
https://www.polo.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-1424903_alternate1_dt.jpg

It's worth noting that a grosgrain strap doesn't cry out for a cheap watch, just as a grosgrain ribbon belt doesn't demand the cheapest pair of khakis one can buy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> My father wore a plain, stainless steel, white-dialed, black Roman numeraled Rolex (Datejust) w/ grosgrain (striped) straps for the entirety of his life.


That's my favorite DateJust of all time. Too bad Rolex doesn't offer that dial any longer. You occasionally see them on the secondary market, and I'm always tempted.



> quote:A lot of guys sported a really nice watch--(it was not uncommon for them to buy a Rolex during senior year {pre-interview} from Schwarzchild's in Richmond) with grosgrain straps from Eljo's.


Schwarzchild's is like a candy store to me. My wife tries deliberately to avoid going into that section of the mall when we're out shopping. 



> quote:I grew up thinking that was a very Virginia--the classy parts of VA, anyway--thing to do.


I have to agree.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> I don't mean to be argumentative, but I wear a Timex (20 years old) because if anything happens to it playing squash or gardening it's no big deal.


This is the exact reason I wear flip flops and shorts instead of Lobb shoes and bespoke suits. If I step in dog crap, I just throw the shoes out. If someone spills something on me, I don't have to worry about it ruining my clothes.

Mark


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the watch! Except with striped ribbon strap.

Schwarzchild's is great. There's a place in Princeton called Hamilton's that's very similar.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

The Datejust is THE watch for me. I've loved them for as long as I can remember. My Seiko is a visual clone (not the roman numerals as shown above) as far as the style goes. I would wear a white face Datejust. The problem is convincing my wife that I need another watch that looks exactly like the watch I have. All in due time I guess.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by MarkY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually flip-flops, shorts (and an ocbd) is what I wear to garden in too ! I usually just hose the dog crap off my flip-flops though - it's my way of being frugal.
Cheers


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pairing reminds me of someone I knew who wore a Rolex Perpetual on a Speidel (Twist O Flex) band. He was making a statement.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Longines watches? I like the looks of the ones I have seen online.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

FWIW, you can still find the 34mm Rolex OP Date in stainless steel with white dial and black roman numerals.

I am not promoting this website, but here's an example of the watch:



Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> FWIW, you can still find the 34mm Rolex OP Date in stainless steel with white dial and black roman numerals.


Yeah, but 34mm is pretty small on a man, especially by today's standards (although that may be more "trad" than a larger watch, now that I think about it), and that combination of batons and Romans seems a tad "busy" to me compared with the old black Roman dial that used to be available on the DateJust. It's still nice, though. And it's still a Rolex.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember that my father had his "serviced" about once every two years. The thing has worked perfectly, without flaw since he bought it way back in the 60s. 

The Marlin has its appeal as a plain, simple field/military-inspired watch, as do the Hamilton Khaki winders. But there's something about an old, plain SS Oyster Perpetual Date. No electronic stuff. NO batteries. Classic. Trad.

I find myself unwilling/unable to fully accept a quartz--especially a cheap, if-it-breaks-I'll-just-toss-it quartz--watch as authentically trad. Invest in high quality, and be prepared to fix and repair. Seems to me that's an essential part of trad.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> The Marlin has its appeal as a plain, simple field/military-inspired watch, as do the Hamilton Khaki winders.


Interestingly, Timex briefly produced a reissue of the classic Marlin, sold through Target stores. Unfortunately, it's no longer available.

More info here: https://timex.homestead.com/marlin.html

Vintage Marlin (ca. 1954)









Marlin Reissue (ca. 2001)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My "go to" watch for the past seven, plus years has been a TAG, Link series chronometer in brushed stainless...as the advertisements say, the watch is cut from a single block of stainless steel. Looks solid as a tank and is incredibly accurate...almost as accurate as a quartz (just kidding). In addition to daily wear, this is the watch I have been using for my daily runs.

On almost an annual basis, I have had to take the watch in to have the band serviced(tightened up) and at at the five year point, I had to have the band replaced at a cost of $375. Now, less than two years after replacing the band and after having the new band repaired once, the jeweler is hypothesizing that the jarring motion duing the daily runs may be causing the damage to the band and recommended I might want to get another watch for that activity, or eventually face buying another band (the cost is now up to $395). 

So my running companion is now a K-mart bought $39 timex and I wear the, tank like, TAG for those less strenuous, dressier periods in my life...This is definitely not TRAD.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> The Marlin has its appeal as a plain, simple field/military-inspired watch, as do the Hamilton Khaki winders.


I forgot to mention the Hamilton mechanicals. These were once the basis for the L.L. Bean field watch, but now Bean offers only quartz watches...bleh.

The Hamilton mechanicals (manual and automatic) are still available, however, in a "manly" 38mm size as well as a more petite 33mm. They look great on grosgrain. 

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic

For more info:


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

KEN, 
THE VINTAGE MARLIN IS BEAUTIFUL, MECHANICAL?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> THE VINTAGE MARLIN IS BEAUTIFUL, MECHANICAL?


The original Marlins, the vintage ones, are mechanical (manual wind.) The reissue was, unfortunately, quartz.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kent, the baton-Roman combo is admittedly a tad busy. Good news, then, that Rolex still offers the plain Roman Numeral dial in OP, Date, and Datejust:
https://www.swissluxury.com/product_images/16200wro.jpg

-Harris


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Kent, the baton-Roman combo is admittedly a tad busy. Good news, then, that Rolex still offers the plain Roman Numeral dial in OP, Date, and Datejust


Yeah, but those applied silver numerals and white-gold hands just don't give the same effect as the black numerals and black hands on the old ones. I think Rolex is going for the "glitz" these days; everything's gotta be all shiny. Unfortunate, as I think there are plenty of people out there who would prefer a "stealthier" (not to mention more traditional) Rolex.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be talking about a Tudor, eh?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> You may be talking about a Tudor, eh?


Nothing against the Tudors, but I've never seen one that I like as much as that black Roman-dialed DateJust. That's a watch that I'd feel comfortable wearing anytime, anywhere, for the rest of my life.


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

I know this isn't trad because it is quartz, but I think this is an otherwise decent looking watch and I found it online for 60 bucks earlier this week. I can't find the link to it now, but it was definitely through Google's Froogle service or through Yahoo's Shopping service. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks.

Here is a big picture link:


The name of the watch is Seiko SJB022


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the appeal of the black roman numerals and black hands. However, I have the watch that Harris linked to, and it really is pretty understated. I wouldn't call it glitzy or shiny at all. That's what I like about it.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

A german company, Sinn makes a model that qualifies, in my book, as trad. They offer the 656 in a stainless steel case or the stealth model (pvd ss case). This is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The Tudor Prince:

https://www.orolus.com/images/tudor/72000-62450-WTE-ROM-SB.jpg

Nice looking watch.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Nice looking watch.


Agreed. Great dial, too. I prefer that one to the Roman dial that's available on the current Rolex DateJust. Put a grosgrain band on that, and you'll be set! [8D]


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Now...if only I knew where in the heck to buy one. Earlier today I popped into one of the better jewelers on the East Coast (yes, they carry Rolex). I was promptly informed that they do not carry Tudor. Finding a business that carries the Tudor line is going to be a challenge!


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

https://historypreservation.com/hpassociates/detailpop.php?uniqnum=33

Another really good looking automatic watch that I found over at https://historypreservation.com while looking at $300 jeans. Looks very nice, much like an old Marlin to my eye.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the Tudor Prince, especially since its servicing costs will be much lower than for a Rolex Speedking! Does anyone know how much servicing would be for a cheap, secondhand IWC? I suspect in the Rolex range of c. $700 per visit--does this sound right? If so, Tudor it'll be!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Tudor Submariner*

I wear a 1958 Tudor Submariner daily with khakis and OCBD. It was my dad's (my grandma gave it to him) and he really was a scuba diver. It has cost me enough in the 14 years that I've owned it to easily afford a new one. When my wife mentioned this, I said "Yeah, but it wouldn't be Dad's. Besides, I would never spend that much for a watch."

When I wear a suit, I wear his 1940 Longines that Grandpa gave him with his initials on the back when he graduated from college. It's one of those rectangular ones that I associate with old Hamiltons. Much smaller than men's watches today. I had to really hunt to find an alligator band to fit.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Harris said:


> I think we're all shaped by what we have seen throughout the years. My father wore a plain, stainless steel, white-dialed, black Roman numeraled Rolex (Datejust) w/ grosgrain (striped) straps for the entirety of his life. My college buddies and I bought a lot of stuff from Eljo's back in the day--when it was strictly undarted and there were tons of grosgrain, plain front khakis, and Alden shoes (984, 986, 563). A lot of guys sported a really nice watch--(it was not uncommon for them to buy a Rolex during senior year {pre-interview} from Schwarzchild's in Richmond) with grosgrain straps from Eljo's. I grew up thinking that was a very Virginia--the classy parts of VA, anyway--thing to do. I haven't seen much of that look
> "up here," although it appears Ralph Lauren figured it out.
> https://www.polo.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-1424864_alternate1_dt.jpg
> https://www.polo.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-1424903_alternate1_dt.jpg
> ...


Are all these the same watch as this one ?





And if so, what is it?

Which begs the question: Does Ralph only have one watch for his models?


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Anyone know anything about Longines watches? I like the looks of the ones I have seen online.


Longines are decent watches. The movements are nothing spectacular but they are well designed watches with a lot of history.

Here are some articles about the brand and tests of a couple of their models.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Cantabrigian said:


> Longines are decent watches. The movements are nothing spectacular but they are well designed watches with a lot of history.
> 
> Here are some articles about the brand and tests of a couple of their models.


Thanks for the info. I really like the Lindbergh model, but I don't know if I would pay the $4500 that it costs. I think for that price, there are better choices. I have an old Omega that was my grandfather's watch; it's in great condition, so I will probably just be happy with what I have for now.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Today I bought a mechanical Timex at an antique store for $10. The seller estimated that it was from the 1960s. It'll be the spare to the Hamilton.


----------



## Edwin W. (Jun 17, 2006)

I still think this is a great watch for the money. A throwback to the WW2 Aviator's watch. I hate that it is quarts movement, but i have really enjoyed the unique removable grille.



The Col. also sells gator straps for $55.00.... that is a deal


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

Harris said:


> I wear an old Tiffany quartz, but I'm tempted to begin coveting a Tiffany Mark. Classic looking timepieces. My current fave:


That's a great watch! I'm coveting a used Rolex datejust--plain steel and plain "lines" to mark the hours. (Do these have a name?) Any suggestions for a good used source? Obviously, Wingate's--any others?


----------



## robieusa (May 1, 2006)

*Trad watch*

I am certainly no bellwether of trad, but I still wear the simple Timex I've had since my mid-teens. It's always had a grosgrain strap. My wrists were too skinny back then for leather straps. Never got around to changing my ways.

I found a Jewelery store on Jewelers' row in Chicago several years ago that had tons of old stock grosgrain & ribbon straps. Many are hideous, but they do a great job holding the watch on my wrist.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

jstaylor said:


> I'm coveting a used Rolex datejust--plain steel and plain "lines" to mark the hours. (Do these have a name?)


They're called "baton" markers.

Do a search on Rolex, as the topic has been discussed recently.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I have seen & now own the most trad watch I have seen in some time.
I just stole this beauty. It needs a new crown & grograin bands, but for $200, I'll order them.



Pleased with myself,
F


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

Unwittingly, I seem to have amassed a collection of what I understand to be quite tradly watches. I'll split the post in two installments, because of the size of the images.

Viz:









Omega Seamaster De Ville automatic, gold bezel on steel monocoque case, ca. 1960. Used to be my grandfather's, until he took it in to a shop for repair. The shopkeeper proceeded to tell him that nothing could be done, offered to throw it away for him, and sold him a Timex. He left the watch there. I heard about it a couple of weeks later, drove down to the shop with smoke coming out of my ears, and found the watch, repaired and nicely cleaned up, in the shop's glass counter. I asked to try it on, explained the situation to the man, and told him I would be leaving with the watch. He locked the door and threatened to call the police. I then volunteered to stay and explain the situation to the law, the press and the local chamber of commerce. After an uncomfortable silence, he unlocked the door, and I left.









Longines Sport Chief, steel case, ca. 1954, my dad's first watch. He's forsaken it for a Timex Iron Man, the poor sap.









Longines Flagship, gold case, ca. 1960. Found in the attic of my dorm at university, during the decennial cleaning out of the storage lockers there. I wear it with black tie, and almost never for anything else.









Omega gold watch, fifties - approx. $15 in flea-market with semi-pro stall vendors. The price was so low I took the chance, then had it checked by my watchmaker and found to be genuine and in good working order. Cleaning and new strap added another approx. $30.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

The next batch:









Another flea-market find - this is a completely unknown brand (the dial says "Emayer", not "E. Mayer"), as far as I know, probably with some sort of cheap ETA-type movement in it. I really like it, though, particularly the dial. Paid something like $7, and then had it fixed for another $50 or so.









Movado, gold case, fifties. Too small for my wrist, so will probably be sold at some point.









Seiko DX, my first watch, given to me by my godfather in the late seventies, after he bought several of them cheaply, on a trip to Japan. My beater watch, worn with jeans. The band seems to have come out slightly wrong in the photo, - it actually matches my jeans quite closely in colour.









Oris, steel rectangular case, bought second-hand. Not this actual watch, but the same, with a moon phase. My daily wearer.


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

LuckyStrike- That Seiko DX is similar to the one that I recently started wearing again after discovering AAAC and the Trad forum. The one I have is a two-tone gold/silver watch with a bracelet band similar to the Rolex's. Probably an attempt by Seiko to cash-in on the Rolex design etc etc. Anyway, my folks bought it for me in the late 70's much like yours. I had it cleaned a few years ago but didn't wear it much; got sucked into the "fashion" watch syndrome; long story that one. The Seiko still works and keeps good time considering it's a self-wind.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

thomj513 said:


> I had it cleaned a few years ago but didn't wear it much; got sucked into the "fashion" watch syndrome; long story that one. The Seiko still works and keeps good time considering it's a self-wind.


Funny - I did the same thing, and then had it serviced just a few weeks ago, as I felt that the seventies style of it is sufficiently back. Mine had a steel bracelet, probably much like yours, but that broke in the first period of use.

I forgot my pocket repeater, which I bought at auction, mostly as a small investment. The price was just too low to pass up on it. I'll probably wear it occasionally, though.


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

*bands*

Where do you get the bands and are they expensive?


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

HoustonTEX said:


> Where do you get the bands and are they expensive?


Hello - I buy them from the local watchmaker who's repaired most of them. I paid the equivalent of between $20 and $50 for them. I think they're mostly his old stock, so the price stickers may also be slightly vintage. (We have a very amiable tone.)

Had a look now at the makes, where they are readable:

- Louisiana
- Diplomat Panama
- Diplomat Panama
- Apollo
- unmarked/unreadable
- unmarked

...in the same order as above.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Lucky Strike-

Those watches in the first post are awsome. Great stories as well.


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

*my watch*



















Here are pics of my watch. It was my Dad's watch. He either got it for graduation from med school or a gift while in med school. So it was made in early 60's. He gave it to me when i graduated from business school.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

HoustonTEX,

That's a good looking combo. I wear that same band with my Omega. It's good to see some gold watches pictured here!


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a GORGEOUS watch!!


----------

